# Using spreader for sand application?



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Is there a spreader that can be opened wide up to spread sand for leveling?


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

It will take forever and twelve days to spread enough sand to do any good with a spreader. You need a wheelbarrow a rake.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Ware? Had the idea to use a drop spreader to use for leveling. So I bought a lesco drop spreader . . . That is still in the box . . . And my lawn is still unleavened. 

Anyhow, so a broadcast may not work, but perhaps a quality drop spreader in a wide(r) format?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Ive been wondering the same thing as It would be nice to use it to topdress the lawn after I verticut it.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5a7ToLDDu3A


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Ive been wondering the same thing as It would be nice to use it to topdress the lawn after I verticut it.


I want that drop spreader. Cant find it online!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I always wanted to try a light topdressing with one of the Lesco/Spyker drop spreaders. It looks like they would work if the sand was dry enough. For a major leveling project I think it would take too long though.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

I use a lesco walk spreader to lightly topdress greens in the fall/winter. I use dry, bagged sand and usually run on setting G or H - for grass cut at .150". It works out great.

Leveling a yard in a timely manner with one is impossible.


----------

